# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  żółty i sztywny palec

## MARII

Mam problem, palec mojej prawej ręki jest koloru żółtego i robi się sztywny .Do jakiego specjalisty mam się zgłosić i co to może oznaczać.Proszę o poradę.

----------

